# Help! Wife's hormone issues



## magicsunset08 (Oct 30, 2008)

Iv'e posted about several issues. It has been brought to my attention after much time that wife may have a hormaonal im-balance. She had a partial hysto. Has one ovarie left. 2 years ago she had a very hyper sex drive, had an affair. At that time she was not herself. She never could explain why she had the affair. Almost divorced--stuck it out. Things are getting better, but she has NO interest in sex at all. This has bugged me because I knew she had interest in another guy at one point. She is always sleepy, unmotivated, mood swings...All signs of depression also. I just remember the doctor saying that at some point just one ovarie will not be able to give enough hormones and she will have to be boosted. Is there anyone here that may have had a situation as this? Help!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

How old is she, is it possible she is entering into menopause? Has she seen a physician about hormone replacement?


----------



## magicsunset08 (Oct 30, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> How old is she, is it possible she is entering into menopause? Has she seen a physician about hormone replacement?


37 years old. She is scheduled to get hormone rplacement soon.


----------

